# 8 Week Old Puppy Was Given A Flea Bath



## Chesleyy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi there! My fiance and I just got an 8 week old German Shepherd/Lab mix a couple days ago. He has fleas and we are going to take him to the vet Monday to see what kind of treatments they have to offer. My fiance's aunt and uncle were petsitting him and I had already told them no flea baths! Well.. When we went to pick him up, his uncle said he gave him a flea bath. The bottle clearly says DO NOT USE on puppies under 12 weeks of age.. Which is probably not there for no reason.. Now I'm worried because I know flea shampoo is harsh even on adult dogs and he's just a puppy. Will any horrible effects come from this? I'm really worried!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The best thing to do is get the bottle of shampoo they used and call your vet. Ask them on the phone to tell you if it would be harmful and what symptoms to look for. They may tell you to rinse the puppy off really well or they might tell you it really isn't a big deal. Either way you will get a good medical opinion. Also, there may be a phone number on the shampoo bottle to call the manufacturers but I would call my vet first.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

The puppy should be fine... you can mention it to your vet when you go for the next check up... but if you puppy is acting fine I wouldn't worry. are the fleas gone?


----------



## Chesleyy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you guys! I called the vet and they told me to wash him with some Dial soap mixed with water to wash off any residue and to watch for any neurological problems, such as shaking. I looked at the bottle again and realized it actually says not to use on puppies younger than 6 MONTHS, not 12 weeks.. So it's even harsher than I thought! :/ I took their advice and the puppy has been acting normal overall so I think he'll be okay. My fiance's uncle said he read about using flea shampoo on puppies beforehand and had just assumed it would be alright, but it's kinda upsetting that someone would still do it even after reading those warnings and seeing how serious it could potentially be.. Ah well, at least he's okay! Things could have turned out a lot worse.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

and if your relative used his bare hands to shampoo the dog he too should watch for neurological problems.

there are so many safe shampoos -- DEFENDEX (which I used on some abandoned kittens safely)

https://www.vetionx.com/defendex.php?gclid=COPGoInxvs0CFQ8vaQod3zYHyw

Next you have to educate yourself about all the other flea treatments that your vet might want to push .


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

carmspack said:


> Next you have to educate yourself about all the other flea treatments that your vet might want to push .


And make sure those relatives aren't left to dog sit for you again. They've already shown that they will not follow your instructions or wishes, even if it means putting your puppy at risk.


----------

